# How do you like your salmon done?



## college_cook (Jan 25, 2008)

Ah, good old corn-fed Indiana.  I was a restaurant last night with my parents, and it was a more modern place than many around, and the decor and pricing reflected it.  It was also not very far off from Chicago, where many more places know the right way to do something.

So since I was near a major metropolitan area instead of in the middle of the corn, I decided now would be a good time to get some fish.  When the waitress took my order I asked how they cooked the salmon.  She replied: "Oh we do that on the wood grill."  Shocking, because I definitely read that on the menu 30 seconds before I ordered.  "Let me clarify;  what doneness do you cook your salmon to?"  "You mean like, do we leave it rare?  Oh no no no, it's WELL-done, it ain't gonna be like, raw or nothing in the middle."


I know that lots of restaurants have a policy of cooking all fish to well, and I suppose I can even understand it.  But here we are, 30 miles from a huge city and in an otherwise great place, and they are shocked to hear that some fool out there wants his salmon medium, and don't he know he could get that salmonella- no thats from chickens.... don't he know know he could get that chickenella from eating under-done fish?  Crazy boy must have himself a death wish.


The ordeal just made me laugh a little, and I thought I'd share.  Despite being well done, the salmon was still good, btw.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 25, 2008)

I actually prefer salmon just barely cooked through. Tuna is best rare, though.


----------



## GB (Jan 25, 2008)

I like my salmon raw.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 25, 2008)

Rather than assuming they cooked their fish well done because they are yokels, consider the restaurant was probably smart enough to be catering to their regular clientele's preferences.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 25, 2008)

For some reason underdone tuna is good to me but not salmon. I don't like it overcooked but I do like salmon cooked through .


----------



## Alix (Jan 25, 2008)

OK, I'm weirder still. I like sushi salmon mmmmmmm, but when its cooked, I don't like any mush in the middle. Weird huh?


----------



## GB (Jan 25, 2008)

I don't think that is weird at all Alix. I am not crazy about cooked salmon at all (although I think it is growing on me), but when it is cooked I do need it cooked through all the way.


----------



## Alix (Jan 25, 2008)

GB, did you ever try that Wild West Salmon I told you about ages ago? I bet you would LOVE that.


----------



## GB (Jan 25, 2008)

No I never did. It has been very difficult for me to get fish lately. My local super market decided it was a good idea to get rid of the fish counter and only sell pre-packaged fish in styrofoam trays with plastic wrap. You could not pay me to eat that junk. It is not like I live in a land locked state either.

We do have an excellent fish monger just a few miles from my house, but the close before I get home from the office and my wife is not confident enough to know how to buy fish so she won't do it. My fish eating is all done in restaurants now.


----------



## Alix (Jan 25, 2008)

Tell her to go try it. All she has to do is give the fishmonger a big smile and have DD smile too and he'll give her the nicest salmon he's got! Just tell her to do the poke and sniff test. (Nice and firm, bounces back and doesn't "mush" and doesn't smell too fishy) She's branching out in the kitchen, this will be a killer confidence booster. 

BTW, I edited in the recipe link for the wild west salmon in case anyone is interested.


----------



## sattie (Jan 25, 2008)

Sushi style for me please... cooked salmon always tastes fishy to me now.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 25, 2008)

I like grilled salmon...sometimes in the oven... both cooked to the 145* range.


----------



## *amy* (Jan 25, 2008)

*How Do You Like Your Salmon Done*

Till it flakes with a fork.  Lately, I've been steaming it w lemon or lime juice etc.  Want to get around to trying/making cedar-planked salmon.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jan 25, 2008)

Salmon is "supposed" to be cooked medium rare unless otherwise noted.  Overcooked salmon , well thats a crying shame.  Some people dig it though.  Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 25, 2008)

I prefer my salmon raw - but if it HAS to be cooked I like it rare to medium rare and then tented for about 30 minutes while I get the rest of the dinner done.  It finishes cooking and ends up being juicy and just to the flake point.  A nice raspberry glaze is great on it!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 25, 2008)

smoked and in a nice cream cheese dip.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 25, 2008)

Medium for me. Still getting used to the sashimi.


----------



## carolelaine (Jan 25, 2008)

I like salmon all ways- Raw, medium, cooked through or in salmon cakes.  Last year, we tried it on cedar planks and I was impressed, they added an interesting flavor that I never got by grilling it in my fish cage.


----------



## babetoo (Jan 25, 2008)

*salmon*

grilled til just done. not dry no flavor, just no raw middle.

babe


----------



## Barbara (Jan 25, 2008)

I like mine medium & my husband likes his "slimey" when we go to our favorite place we usually get it slimey - so I guess they listen to him and not me!! More to the point I have noticed more servers ask how you want it done. If they don't ask we ask them!!

Long time since I've been here, just lurking I guess.
Barbara


----------



## college_cook (Jan 25, 2008)

I do like my salmon raw- in the form of sushi as well, but there's only 1 place that I know I can trust to have fresh fish, because I worked for the owner at another of his restaurants, but its too pricey for me to afford.


----------



## BrazenAmateur (Jan 26, 2008)

I can enjoy salmon at just about any level of doneness, but I vastly prefer it 100% raw.

Good raw salmon is my favorite sashimi/sushi item by far.


----------



## LeeAnn (Jan 26, 2008)

I prefer mine cooked, on a cedar plank, but will take it just about anyway as long as it's cooked.  Some lemon and I'm good to go!


----------



## Clienta (Jan 26, 2008)

Definitely raw for sashimi or sushi.


----------



## woodman (Jan 27, 2008)

I bake my salmon for 12-14 minutes at 400 degrees.

I'll remove it and let sit for a few minutes more, because even after the fish is removed from the oven, it is still raw in the center and the remaining residual heat should be enough to finish cooking it through.

You CAN'T just cut into it straight out of the oven. You MUST let it sit and give it time to thoroughly cook.

Doing this will give you a fish that is fully cooked, but still soft & moist on the inside; perfect.


----------

